# Como hacer ALU que sume, reste, multiplique y  compare  utilizando la serie 74



## betoSNM (Jun 24, 2009)

Quisiera que me ayudaran a iniciar mi proyecto ya que no tengo idea.

El objetivo es este: hacer una ALU que sume, reste, multiplique y  compare ( <, >, = ) 2 numeros de 4 bits. utilizando los siguientes elementos 

suma 74hc83
resta 74hc83 & 74hc04
comparador 74hc85

y algunos otros de la serie 74

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## leaelectronico (Jul 7, 2009)

...pues ..empieza por armar un diagrama en bloques de lo que quieres....tendras que usar bufferes triestado para no acoplar directamente las salidas...las entradas no hay problema en conectarlas juntas...tendras que hacer un sistemas que controle cual operacion efectuar con los numeros de esas dos entradas de 4 bits...de esa manera lo podrias hacer...jejj..no creo que nadie lo haga por ti...ya que es un trabajito bastante engorroso y que no tiene mucho uso practico..las ALU estan en integrados hoy en dia..
suerte!..


----------



## betoSNM (Jul 7, 2009)

gracias   .,,,, si la vdd es mucho trabajo para algo que ia lo puedes encotrar ,, pero bueno ,, ia deperdido encontre unas buenas ideas.

ya salio la suma resta y comparador todo acoplado ,, solo me faltaria hacer funcionar la multiplicacion en conjunto con las otras operaciones 

de nuevoo ,, graciasss


----------



## amnaranjo (Dic 2, 2010)

buenas tardes...
viejo me podes ayudar...
me toca hacer un programa en isplever para una gal16v8c la cual tiene q cumplir las mismas funciones q una alu (74ls181) de 4 bits.
para ver si me podes colaborar con eso.


----------

